# Server 2008 Hypervisor...



## Guinness133 (May 2, 2008)

Ok, this is a virtual machine problem. I created a virtual machine within Server 2008 with hypervisor. When attmepting to start it, i get the following error.

Could not start the virtual machine because the hypervisor is not running. Virtual Machine failed to initialize VMID F787BA3A-95D8-48E8-B3D1-4B36D9F36A22


Anyone have any ideas? Oh, this is on a Dell Optiplex 755 by the way. Intel Core 2 Duo E8200


Cheers!


----------

